# Jeers to Gearbest



## snowlover91 (Nov 13, 2015)

A little over two months ago I placed my first order with Gearbest for a flashlight costing around $30. I have ordered from other Chinese companies before with no issues, receiving items within 2-4 weeks on average. After waiting 2 months for the light to arrive I decided to contact Gearbest. 

I opened a support ticket directly on their website and received a prompt reply about 12 hours later. This person seemed quite helpful and gave several suggestions. They wanted me to check my local post office to ensure no packages were there and if no luck to contact them for either a full refund or to have a new light shipped. This is exactly what I was hoping for so I checked with my local post office and was told they had nothing in my name being held. I went to reply to my original ticket, however, when I tried to open it back up it said my ticket had been closed by Gearbest staff before I was even able to let them know if I wanted a refund or a new light shipped! :thumbsdow

The next step was to create a new ticket to which I also received a fast response. However this time the solution was quite different. I could either pay $17 to have a new light sent to me or accept a 50% refund to store credit. Either way I would be forced to spend more money out of pocket to get the light I originally ordered, not good. I then responded once again seeking either a full refund or new light to be shipped but received no response. Since then all communication and attempts to resolve this issue have been unresolved with complete silence to my inquiries. 

As a last resort I opened a Paypal dispute several days ago. Before escalating it to a claim I sent them a brief message explaining the situation and a desire to be refunded or have another light shipped. After several days with no response from them I was forced as a last resort to escalate my claim in PayPal. At this time I'm awaiting the results and will update if I hear back from Gearbest or Paypal when the claim is completed. At this point there has been no response from Gearbest after several days of the PayPal claim being opened and attempts to resolve the issue. 

While many on this forum have had positive experiences with receiving their items in the expected timeframe I wanted to share this frustrating experience with their customer service. Mistakes happen and packages get lost, something I understand. Making the customer pay extra for these mishaps or charging them to ship a new product are not good options or good customer service. On top of that the inconsistent responses and solutions offered were misleading while their silence to further attempts at reaching a resolution was disappointing.

*Update - Please Read*
As an update to my original post I can say that Kathy from Gearbest, the rep here on CPF, has done everything possible to make things right. She contacted me after starting this thread and expressed a desire to help out. I ended up closing my Paypal claim since she promised to provide a full refund. Today I received the full refund as promised. Below are a few recommendations I can make based off my experience. I am willing to give them a second chance and order once again from them when a good deal comes along. 
1. Pay the few extra dollars to add insurance to the order. 
2. If any problems arise contact Kathy, the Gearbest rep, here on CPF. Her profile link is below. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?357396-gearbest
3. Use PayPal as a payment method just in case all else fails. The buyer/purchase protection is a great feature to have.


----------



## ven (Nov 13, 2015)

I am waiting for a refund from September and starting to get weary with their customer service. Right now I will not be buying anything from them till sorted ,if ever again!...


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 13, 2015)

As an update to my original post they finally responded to my second ticket. They noticed that I have a Paypal dispute and want me to close it. If I do they'll give my $10 of my original $30 back, what a deal!  I'm definitely not closing it and I'm glad I used PayPal as it should help me get the full amount back.


----------



## bdogps (Nov 13, 2015)

LOL! These guys crack me up. I told them that my item never came after waiting 45 business days or 60 days and they still kept telling me to wait the 45 days after it has been almost 2 months and 2 weeks. Sure you can open a paypal claim, but it takes a month to get it resolved and another month to get your refund back into your account. Paypal takes your money immediately but it takes them a long time to give it back to you. What a joke!


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 13, 2015)

Same experience here. Plus on PayPal refund, they ask that I send them the money again when the item turns up.


----------



## d88 (Nov 13, 2015)

I've ordered a few items rom GB lately and for all but one order, the items were delivered within the 2-3 period. The one order I did have and issue though had been held for 'processing' for around 10 days and when I opened a ticket they responded within an hour and the item posted the next day, which was fair enough. Although like the OP I'm still a little wary about ordering from GB and that's why If I do order something, I'll pay the few extra bucks and get the express / tracked postage and also pay by Paypal.


----------



## Clm65 (Nov 13, 2015)

Man, you guys are making me nervous! I am waiting on a S10RII and a EC4S that I got on group buys and are supposedly in transit, and a S1 Titanium/HC30 headlamp combo deal that I ordered about a week ago but hasn't shipped yet. I sure hope they show up! I also ordered a Xtar VC4 charger from their American warehouse, and that arrived fine. I did use Paypal, so I feel good about that, but I wish I had opted for tracking and expedited shipping. Crossing my fingers....


----------



## d88 (Nov 13, 2015)

If it's any comfort both my S10RII and EC4S (both group buys) from GB arrived safe and within the expected time limits i.e. 3 weeks.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 13, 2015)

$17 for another or 50% credit? LOL what is this some type of pseudo-bartering? How about a goat and 2 chickens for that Olight? Sure, if you throw in $4 and that pair of used shoes.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 13, 2015)

in fairness, i have done business with them in the past without incident. just that last one matched this thread...


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 13, 2015)

Tejasandre said:


> in fairness, i have done business with them in the past without incident. just that last one matched this thread...



Definitely many have received their product without incident and had good results. Their prices on things are usually really good as well. However in the case you don't get your item, at least from my experience, the response has been very disappointing. 

Mark, the latest response was that if I close the PayPal dispute they'll refund a full $10 back to my original payment, a third of what I paid! No deal lol.


----------



## Clm65 (Nov 13, 2015)

d88 said:


> If it's any comfort both my S10RII and EC4S (both group buys) from GB arrived safe and within the expected time limits i.e. 3 weeks.



I'm only at about 2.5 weeks or so, so I'm not panicking yet. Just interesting to see some people get their items in much less time, and some in much more time. And then some not at all. I do like the pricing at GB, and I would like to get some more stuff, but I think I'll wait to see how my current orders do, as well as how the OP's issue and ven's issue get resolved.


----------



## gunga (Nov 13, 2015)

Well. I've done quite a few orders there, and have been generally successful. I cancelled a few because the "processing" was taking weeks. 

I'm waiting for a few more. I usually expect about a month shipping time these days. Sucks, but is typical for me coming from Asia. 

A note to all: Gearbest and Everbuying (same company) have been cutoff by olight due to lack of service and abuse of MAP. (Hence the insane "group buy" prices). Be wary. I mean all my olights are from there so I like the deals too, just be aware.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 13, 2015)

gunga said:


> Well. I've done quite a few orders there, and have been generally successful. I cancelled a few because the "processing" was taking weeks.
> 
> I'm waiting for a few more. I usually expect about a month shipping time these days. Sucks, but is typical for me coming from Asia.
> 
> A note to all: Gearbest and Everbuying (same company) have been cutoff by olight due to lack of service and abuse of MAP. (Hence the insane "group buy" prices). Be wary. I mean all my olights are from there so I like the deals too, just be aware.



They screwed me with the S30 Ti. I got the matte finish version which I DID NOT WANT!


----------



## gunga (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah. That is comment removed--family forum.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 13, 2015)

markr6 said:


> $17 for another or 50% credit? LOL what is this some type of pseudo-bartering? How about a goat and 2 chickens for that Olight? Sure, if you throw in $4 and that pair of used shoes.



I really don't know why I find that so funny, but I do. :laughing: Might have something to do with the two beers I've just enjoyed. Whatever, .......... I'm still laughing. Thanks markr6. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 13, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I really don't know why I find that so funny, but I do. :laughing: Might have something to do with the two beers I've just enjoyed. Whatever, .......... I'm still laughing. Thanks markr6. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Lol and if I close the PayPal dispute they'll offer me a grand total of $10 to my original payment method. I responded back letting them know that wasn't acceptable and would keep the dispute open unless they would give me a full refund. Will see what happens from here.


----------



## pvsampson (Nov 13, 2015)

I ordered over $50 AUD of gear from them 3 mths ago and haven't got the items.First and last time I will be dealing with them,and they even sent me an email two weeks after the order was placed asking if I was satisfied,but it was a general questionairre type response.I have tried contacting them three times and have had no response.My opinion of them is that they are accusation removed....Cheer and Jeers policy #4....Bill.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 13, 2015)

pvsampson said:


> I ordered over $50 AUD of gear from them 3 mths ago and haven't got the items.First and last time I will be dealing with them,and they even sent me an email two weeks after the order was placed asking if I was satisfied,but it was a general questionairre type response.I have tried contacting them three times and have had no response.My opinion of them is that they are comment removed. See post 18 see post $.



Wow sorry to hear that! Did you use PayPal or something similar so you can dispute it?


----------



## pvsampson (Nov 13, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Wow sorry to hear that! Did you use PayPal or something similar so you can dispute it?



Used a debit card (now cancelled) so have records.I'll send more email and see if they respond.I will warn everyone I know away from them anyway but would be good to have the items,or my money back.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 13, 2015)

pvsampson said:


> Used a debit card (now cancelled) so have records.I'll send more email and see if they respond.I will warn everyone I know away from them anyway but would be good to have the items,or my money back.



Yeah anytime I order from a Chinese company I always use PayPal. That way they never have my card info and if something happens I can dispute it. This is the first time I've actually had to use the buyer protection and dispute something, good luck getting your money back. 

I agree with what Mark said earlier it really feels like they're bartering with you. They offered me either 50% back store credit or pay $17 to get a new light shipped, both terrible options. Then when I opened the PayPal dispute they offered me a whole $10 back to my original payment method.. No thanks!


----------



## akhyar (Nov 13, 2015)

When I submitted a ticket for an undelivered item which was supposed to be shipped out 2 months ago, their first replied was the same standard reply that they send to everybody who submitted a ticket for non-delivered package, i.e. same as yours.
I replied that I will only accept 100% refund to my PayPal account or I will escalate my claim direct to PayPal.
Their subsequent reply was much better and they offered me 100% refund in the form of store credit, in the form of GB points or full refund of $22 to my PayPal account.
Without hesitation, I opted for full refund to my PayPal account and they credited the money back to my PayPal after 5 working days.

They might have the cheapest prices among all the online stores, but their businss practice leave much to be desired.
I always suggested to those that planning to buy from GearBest to pay extra for tracking and pay using PayPal, and prepare to wait for up to 2 months


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 14, 2015)

akhyar said:


> They might have the cheapest prices among all the online stores, but their businss practice leave much to be desired.
> I always suggested to those that planning to buy from GearBest to pay extra for tracking and pay using PayPal, and prepare to wait for up to 2 months



Definitely good advice. I've ordered from other Chinese companies before like Dealextreme and several others with no issues, never had to pay for shipping or tracking and received the items within 2-4 weeks. I figured Gearbest would be similar but wasn't so lucky. If I had to do it over again I certainly would have gotten tracking info. However after this experience I probably won't order from them again unless they really fix things (which isn't looking likely at this time).


----------



## Prepped (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow. Now I'm nervous. I have an EC11 on the way, along with a few other 'bits and bobs'. I sure hope they make it here alright. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 14, 2015)

I have placed 15 orders and received all 15. Two orders I opted for expedited delivery by DHL: one arrived in 4 days, the other in 3 days. 12 of the next 13 were within the 7-21 WORKING DAY window, and one order took 3 days longer. I encourage everyone to Pay for tracking and insurance-their prices with tracking and insurance are still about 1/2 the retail price...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 14, 2015)

I edited posts 18 and 19 re Cheers and Jeers violations. Please read the policies, and adhere to them.

Bill


----------



## gearbest (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello fellow Forum members,

I am Kathy, GearBest's representative on CPF. Firstly, i am sorry to know your (snowlover91) problem late and didn't help you early. I have sent your message, waiting for your reply.

And to other friends / all CPF members, if you have any problem of your orders at GearBest, you are welcome to PM me anytime . I will be pleasure and try my best to help once i read it. (PS: Because of weekends or public holidays, i can't reply you timely. Hope you kind understand, thanks)

In addition, i made a shopping advice in this thread, appreciate you read it and hope it's useful for you. If you have any problems or any nice suggestions, just PM me. Thank you very much!

Wish all of you have a wonderful weekends!

Best Regards
Kathy
GearBest


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 14, 2015)

As an update to this thread I have been presented once again with the option of closing my dispute and then receiving a refund. From what I understand of PayPal, once a dispute is closed it cannot be reopened.

If I close my dispute there is no way to reopen it and guarantee I'll get anything back. PayPal also states on their website and forums that a seller can indeed perform a refund while a dispute is ongoing. What do you think?


----------



## scs (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm guessing Gearbest has not earned or kept your trust.
Therefore, collect first. Then close the dispute.
Your way all the way.


----------



## tab665 (Nov 14, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> As an update to this thread I have been presented once again with the option of closing my dispute and then receiving a refund. From what I understand of PayPal, once a dispute is closed it cannot be reopened.
> 
> If I close my dispute there is no way to reopen it and guarantee I'll get anything back. PayPal also states on their website and forums that a seller can indeed perform a refund while a dispute is ongoing. What do you think?


there will be one of two possible results from this. first, you close your dispute, get your refund, and there is a happy ending. second, you close your dispute, dont get a refund, and you can claim you were part of the most epic customer service fails in recent memory. so i say... GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## bdogps (Nov 14, 2015)

Do not worry, claim the dispute, it does not cost the seller money.


----------



## gunga (Nov 14, 2015)

Only close after you get your refund.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 14, 2015)

The rep here is saying that she will take care of things if I cancel the claim and make sure I get a full refund. I'm thinking about going for it but still unsure, it's a tough decision since it's the first time I've ordered from them.


----------



## ven (Nov 14, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> The rep here is saying that she will take care of things if I cancel the claim and make sure I get a full refund. I'm thinking about going for it but still unsure, it's a tough decision since it's the first time I've ordered from them.




Thats exactly what i have been told, mine is only $19 owed (i know beside the point)and trust her to do the right thing. I cancelled my claim which would have been finished on the 15th Now, so now its going to take longer as been advised 3-5 days. I am very annoyed tbh..........So i will see now and will happily post my outcome! My future business with gearbest hangs in the balance! 

My overall frustration is down to opening 3 tickets over the weeks with no reply..........Before this i had an issue and was resolved quickly........ish 

Good luck


----------



## Clm65 (Nov 14, 2015)

So she is threatening to not give you your money back if you don't cancel the claim? Isn't that like extortion or something? Are you able to sit tight on the claim, and if she refunds your money, then cancel it? That might give you some leverage to speed things up. It's your call, but something sounds fishy....


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 14, 2015)

Apparently from what I've been told it is their policy to wait until PayPal finishes the investigation and then they comply with the results of the claim. Otherwise if I want a refund now I would need to cancel/close my claim. I wouldn't call it threatening, just some type of policy or rule they seem to have to go by. I asked about sitting on the claim and getting a refund first then cancelling the claim but was told they cannot do that. I know though that PayPal does allow you to if you either call them or have a bank account linked, it can be done. It's being explained as a rule/policy that GB has but it appears to violate the PayPal TOS. 

Ven, let me know how the refund process goes for you. Since you're having a similar issue I think I'll leave my dispute open until I hear how it went for you. I'm hoping they will resolve it for both of us and make things right. If they do I might consider them in the future, but like you mentioned my decision on doing business with them depends on the results of this final attempt at a resolution.


----------



## ven (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi snowlover, no problem i certainly will as i am sure it may be useful to others as well. I have been a customer for a while and spent a good few $'s over the time. I will comment that Kathy has always communicated well and she looked after me last time and sorted the issue. I admit its a frustrating process and mine is over a fenix bike mount from the 29th Sep. It was tracked(i tend to pay a little extra if over a set amount) and the not so wonderful YODEL attempted delivery and had an issue with the address.........(always a 1st!!!) So not Gearbests fault in that respect and acknowledged that. It was then returned back weeks ago and hence the ticket opening then as i had no response paypal claim.

I was also told she could not do anything with a claim open and tbh i dont know why i cancelled it a few days back. I copy/pasted proof of the tracking to show returned to sender. So i know its returned.......


----------



## Dubois (Nov 14, 2015)

I had a problem with the Olight S1 group buy, which never arrived. I got a little twitchy after 45 days, and contacted Kathy, who asked me to wait. I did, for another week or so, and contacted Kathy again, who arranged to send a replacement. It arrived this afternoon, delivered by Yodel (on a Saturday!) and is a great little light.

I'd second Ven's comment that Kathy has communicated well, and honoured her promise. I wasn't worried enough to bother paypal - she promised to sort it out, and did so.

It must be a pain for dealers having to cope with a poor shipping service. If my first light ever turns up, I'll happily send GB the money for it.


----------



## Prepped (Nov 14, 2015)

Good to see that Gearbest is being responsive to this. I say go for it, mate. They look as though they want to make this right. Let us know how it goes, please. 
I always go back to companies with good customer service.


----------



## Clm65 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation, snowlover. And I agree with prepped. Although it may be a little painful, it sounds like they ultimately try to make things right. I sure hope so anyway, as I would like to keep doing business with them.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 14, 2015)

Well i also made an order from a group buy here to Gear best and nothing 2 months later.Same story give you a 50% credit or send us another $18 and we will reship going to open Paypal dispute.
I have ordered from them before no problems received item fairly quickly.


----------



## AmericanEDC (Nov 14, 2015)

My order was no problems. I wonder if some orders are stolen in transit putting them in a difficult spot?


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 14, 2015)

AmericanEDC said:


> My order was no problems. I wonder if some orders are stolen in transit putting them in a difficult spot?



More likely would be lost in transit by the shipping company. I'm sure it's a nightmare for places that ship overseas. However it also probably depends on which company is used, I imagine some are more reliable than others. The other places I've purchased from overseas I've ordered many times with no issues, I guess I ran out of luck! One Chinese seller I bought 3 flashlight circuit boards from and received them in 10 days, with free shipping!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 14, 2015)

ven said:


> I am waiting for a refund from September and starting to get weary with their customer service. Right now I will not be buying anything from them till sorted ,if ever again!...





ven said:


> .....So i will see now and will happily post my outcome! My future business with gearbest hangs in the balance



If ven does not get his issue resolved, I will never purchase from GB again. I had no problem with an order from them (EC4S); paid a couple dollars for insurance. I have done business with fasttech, banggood, tinywind no problem.


----------



## Prepped (Nov 15, 2015)

So nervous about my packages en route now. They split my order up into two separate packages, and on their site for tracking information it just says 'undefined'....


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 15, 2015)

Tbh, I'm thinking of making my first purchase with GB. But with all of these issues, am having second thoughts now..... :thinking:


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 15, 2015)

As an update I contacted Kathy, the rep from Gearbest on here and she's promising a full refund and has been very helpful. I cancelled the PayPal dispute and will wait to see how that goes. I'll update again and based on the results will update the original post. Here are my recommendations for those reading this:
1. Pay the extra few dollars for the insurance, it should help if problems arise. 
2. If anything happens contact Kathy from Gearbest here on the forum, she has been most helpful. 
3. Use PayPal just in case, as a last resort if for some reason things don't work it's a good backup plan with buyer protection.


----------



## Prepped (Nov 16, 2015)

Got the first half of my package today, still holding out hope for the other half. The Cooyoo Quantum I ordered came dead on arrival...Just my luck.

Update: I'm an idiot, had I of read the directions I would have realized there is a protective sheet on the battery. My fault. Fixed and working.


----------



## ven (Nov 16, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> 1. Pay the extra few dollars for the insurance, it should help if problems arise.
> 2. If anything happens contact Kathy from Gearbest here on the forum, she has been most helpful.
> 3. Use PayPal just in case, as a last resort if for some reason things don't work it's a good backup plan with buyer protection.



+1 to all that


----------



## cubebike (Nov 17, 2015)

I bought about 8 Olight from GB. All arrived safely. I think the root cause of the Jeers was the free non-tracking shipping. 
If I ever order from GB again, I definitely will use trackable shipping.


----------



## ncristia (Nov 17, 2015)

I was also told to cancel my claim by gearbest rep and replied back that paypal advises to not cancel a claim until you are refunded. You cannot open a new claim if you cancel and don't receive your refund. I was credited the next day and was quite surprised.


----------



## ven (Nov 17, 2015)

Well i got my refund today(shows on paypal but not in account.........) and i received £9 from the £12 i paid! So 3/4's of my money which makes me quite angry tbh. I have messaged Kathy and after this i give up. I can only presume they have deducted the extra shipping/tracking amount of which paypal would not have done. 

The time its taken required GB attention as if it was not for Kathy it would have been a paypal claim(actually would have been quicker and i would have received my full amount instead of still chasing my money). This experience has put me off now and will be taking a break from GB after my last order. Until i see proof of better customer (exc Kathy) and full refunds where due, i will be taking a customer vacation..............
Lessen learned, do not cancel paypal and just stick with it if any issues arise.
Overall quite a frustrating experience :shakehead


----------



## markr6 (Nov 17, 2015)

ven said:


> will be taking a customer vacation..............



I thought you guys called them "holidays" over there


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmm not good news. I cancelled mine as well and I'm expecting a full refund, it was promised to me as well. If I get only a partial refund I will also be highly upset about the issue. Hope she works everything out for you please keep us updated, I'll update once I get my refund.


----------



## ven (Nov 17, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I thought you guys called them "holidays" over there



We do but as most people seem to be usa on here i thought i would save any confusion:nana:


----------



## ven (Nov 17, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Hmm not good news. I cancelled mine as well and I'm expecting a full refund, it was promised to me as well. If I get only a partial refund I will also be highly upset about the issue. Hope she works everything out for you please keep us updated, I'll update once I get my refund.



Cheers and will do, hopefully you will be sorted 1st time


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 17, 2015)

ven said:


> I am waiting for a refund from September and starting to get weary with their customer service. Right now I will not be buying anything from them till sorted ,if ever again!...





ven said:


> Well i got my refund today(shows on paypal but not in account.........) and i received £9 from the £12 i paid!...
> Lessen learned, do not cancel paypal and just stick with it if any issues arise.
> Overall quite a frustrating experience :shakehead



Everything associated with comments made by ven on this forum have been with integrity. Based on the above information, I will not be doing business with Gearbest, regardless how 'insane' the prices are. This kind of hassle is not worth it. 

I was disappointed when illumn sent a 30% off NiteCore products the weekend after I ordered. Surely I would have gone with them. Some weirdness with my GB order also raised red flags, but I chalked it up to my lack of experience. 

Too late for any more business from me, Gearbest. You had better make good with CPF members, including ven.


----------



## bdogps (Nov 17, 2015)

I do not know why people cancel their claim. It does not cost the company money and it is not their fault it is the shipping company fault. They were the ones who lost your items. That is why paypal have crap exchange rates to cover their losses.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 17, 2015)

Another update, I received a full refund today in my account. The rep from this forum for Gearbest, Kathy, also checked with me to ensure everything went smoothly. I'm willing to give them another chance, although the experience with the lost package was initially frustrating, Kathy did her best and made things right with a full refund for my initial order.


----------



## Clm65 (Nov 17, 2015)

That is good news! Hopefully they can make ven right before they lose more customers.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 17, 2015)

Had it not been for Kathy I would have had to use my Paypal claim. Their responses to my tickets opened were first a 50% refund to store credit. I then opened the PP dispute and they offered a refund of $10 back to my card, out of the $27 I paid. I said that wouldn't do and their final response after a few weeks was $13 back to my card. Had it not been for Kathy here on the forum I would have left the dispute open. They really need to work on their customer service and resolving issues for customers. The threads on BLF perfectly illustrate that this isn't an isolated problem but is widespread. As I recommended earlier, it's best to contact Kathy on here as she is far more helpful than any of the reps I spoke with on their website.


----------



## ven (Nov 18, 2015)

I have checked my PM's before this thread and agree with snowblowers comments regarding Kathy . I have found out that GB policy is not to refund postage /ins and just the item amount . Keeping a PayPal claim gets the full refund of which now has been addressed. Kathy has gone out of her way to help which I appreciate and acknowledge.

Come any issues regarding claims then as gunga previously posted, keep the PayPal claim open for a full refund. Kathy has been great and IMHO an asset to gearbest . She has communicated very well and always been helpful. The failings are with gearbests polices , be it refunding just the item amount or 50% of the amount if no insurance is taken out. 

If it was not for Kathy I would still be waiting on the tickets opened , I am been left having mixed feelings about GB. 

I hope GB can address the issues like other large companies who do give full refunds. If there is any issue then Kathy is very helpful and a first port of call. I do have a feeling she would get quite busy! If a claim is opened then let it simply be and allow PayPal to sort out without any complications down the line. Make sure you take out tracking /insurance which i had done . This I am sure helped me get the refund rather than just 50% like some customers have mentioned.

Hoping GB will look at their polices and take note of their customers here and on the other sites that have been effected. To improve and then be an easy recommendation for future potential customers. 

Again Kathy has been a great help and appreciate her time and effort resolving issues .


----------



## gunga (Nov 18, 2015)

I used the CS Rep on BLF. Not sure if it's Kathy but he/she was effective.


----------



## ven (Nov 18, 2015)

bdogps said:


> I do not know why people cancel their claim. It does not cost the company money and it is not their fault it is the shipping company fault. They were the ones who lost your items. That is why paypal have crap exchange rates to cover their losses.



This is a good point and agree, it's not something I would not do normally ,but put my trust in Kathy. She has sorted the issue out which is against GB policy . If a claim is opened then the easiest way is to see it though .


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 18, 2015)

I removed a post concerning the actions of an administrator on another forum. Let's keep the discussion CPF oriented.

Bill


----------



## Prepped (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmm. I'm reserving total judgement, but I'm liking what I'm seeing so far from a lot of you. It seems Kathy is going out of her way to make things right.


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Nov 18, 2015)

My order was processed and delivered in 2 weeks. It was my first order but I'm satisfied. However I can see where people get upset because they are slow to respond to customer complaints.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wolfy1776 said:


> My order was processed and delivered in 2 weeks. It was my first order but I'm satisfied. However I can see where people get upset because they are slow to respond to customer complaints.



It's not so much the delayed responses as it is the problems that occur if/when a package is lost in shipment. They offer only a 50% refund back to store credit or to reship the light for half the cost of the order. Even after opening a Paypal claim the response I received on their website was, at best, a $13 refund back to my original form of payment. Were it not for Kathy here on the forum working to resolve the issue I would not buy from them again. However I'm giving them a second chance because of what she has done.

Ven, did you get your full refund straightened out? I remember you said you received it but it was only a 3/4 refund.


----------



## ven (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi there, Kathy has informed me it would be another 3-5 days for the rest owed. So i presume back end of week to early next week for the refund.


----------



## AmericanEDC (Nov 19, 2015)

I have an order in transit and will go one at a time until all situations resolve. Sounds like they're trying at least through Kathy! That counts for something in my book. It's silence that would end it for me.


----------



## acl1986 (Nov 19, 2015)

*More Jeers to GearBest*

Placed an order over a month ago and it is still "processing". I have called a few times and opened a claim. Have also sent a message to Kathy.

Will be filing dispute with PayPal today. Definitely sucks cause it seemed like a good deal!

EDIT: JUST now received a response from Kathy, apparently the flashlight became out of stock while I ordered it and a new one is on the way. We shall see! Thanks Kathy 

I'll keep this thread updated


----------



## Wrathbringer27 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: More Jeers to GearBest*

Gearbest has been acting up lately! I had 3 orders that I didn't receive... But upon pestering their CS at BLF they reshipped and i received them a month later. So total was more like 3.5 months zzzz.... I advise against any purchases there... There's many complaints at BLF and admin there has filed Gearbest as a vendor to avoid as of now!


----------



## acl1986 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: More Jeers to GearBest*



Wrathbringer27 said:


> Gearbest has been acting up lately! I had 3 orders that I didn't receive... But upon pestering their CS at BLF they reshipped and i received them a month later. So total was more like 3.5 months zzzz.... I advise against any purchases there... There's many complaints at BLF and admin there has filed Gearbest as a vendor to avoid as of now!



Hats what I've been reading too . Immediately after I posted, Kathy sent me a note. Hopefully it gets worked out


----------



## markr6 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: More Jeers to GearBest*

I like deals, but I guess when you buy via Amazon prime or Going Gear with light in hand 2 days later, you know where that extra $15, $20 or $40+ went. Still, I'll give them a chance if the price is ridiculously low and I happen to be patient (very rare for me!)


----------



## Empath (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: More Jeers to GearBest*

An attempt to create an additional thread jeering the same dealer, with the same topic, has been merged with this original thread.

Please confine active threads with the same topic to a single thread.


----------



## acl1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Was contacted by Kathy from GearBest. 

Tracking number doesn't show anything. I ordered and paid extra for the fasted shipping (5-7 days), and was just told it will be at the very least 15 more days, and most likely more be cause I'm a "remote" location. This is after I have already waited a full month while it was "processing" due to them running out of stock and not updating their website. And for additional clarity, I'm in Philadelphia......not exactly remote by any means. 

This will 100% be the last time I order from GearBest, it may have been cheaper but it is certainly not worth the headache and 2-3 month wait. 

I will update when I actually receive the flashlight.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 26, 2015)

Gearbest has still not deleted my account. Illumn is offering substantial discounts for black Friday. They have always been honorable with me.

I did not see any indication of a customs declaration on my package from gearbest; only a return address titled Return Department somewhere in Staten Island, New York

The tracking information regarding my order appeared to be a total fake. When I clicked on tracking, it just responded with undefined.


----------



## Clm65 (Nov 26, 2015)

FWIW, both my EC4S and S10RII arrived. Just took a while. It's unfortunate so many are having issues with GB, as they do have great deals. Hopefully they can work out their CS issues.


----------



## lytumup (Nov 28, 2015)

Purchased the S10RII in the group purchase, and while it took a couple of weeks to get I saved quite a bit. This is my first purchase from Gearbest, but so far so good. Hope everybody else has the same luck going forward!


----------



## Prepped (Nov 28, 2015)

The second part of my package arrived safe and sound today! I will be buying from GB again!


----------



## Impossible lumens (Nov 30, 2015)

I've purchased a lot of flashlights from gearbest. I know going in that standard shipping is anywhere from 1-3 weeks to 1-3 months and with rare exception 3 1/2 weeks. Have never not gotten anything though.


----------



## Sledgestone (Nov 30, 2015)

A week ago my Olight O'pen that I bought from Gearbest stopped working. I sent their support several messages since, but they refuse to respond.. I have never been treated like this by a company and will never do business with them again.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sledge stone, try contacting the Gearbest rep here on the forum, Kathy. She was quite helpful with getting my issue resolved and if it wasn't for her I would not consider them again.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 30, 2015)

We know of quality vendors who treat their customers with respect. Member after member has written of poor customer service regarding gear best. The idea that there is one of gear best's employees on this forum, that is willing to correct their poor service for our members, certainly does not address the less informed non-members getting runover. That is revolting, just to get a flashlight at a cheaper price. One opinion


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 30, 2015)

This thread has run its curse. The OP has sought and received resolution, which ideally is what the Jeers Forum is all about. Members who are interested in knowing how to go about getting resolution, if deserved, with the dealer in question, can use this thread as a resource. 

Bill


----------

